# Starting off with something small..



## brainox (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

im kinda new here and i've seen a lot of threads that has hot topics about home cinemas and and entertainment system. im kinda envious and would like to have one of those one day.

for my case im starting off with some much smaller / simpler or should i say much cheaper.Video Glasses / 3D Glasses are the ones which i feel like getting at the moment. also, some say they very much different and some say they're just the same. im kinda confused, i found those 2 links from somewhere around these forums too and just wondering if they are really good sources of video glasses. or if some of you know better sites, please let me know.

thanks in advance.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

I would say no, that is lame.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you saying that you want video glasses instead of a TV or something? I don't know if any of those are any good. I know that nvidia has something like that: http://www.nvidia.com/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_Main.html
But I think its a waste of money.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

I would just get a tv, and hook it to a computer, done.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

bilbus said:


> I would just get a tv, and hook it to a computer, done.


Something like that does make more sense. Especially at the cost of one of those 3d glass things.


----------



## jabbra (Mar 31, 2009)

The 3D glasses from the I-Glassesstore are a lot cheaper than the ones on Twift. the only noticable difference between the two sets is that the pair for i-glassesstore requires a special system in order to be used correctly. The video glasses that you suggested from Twift however do not display 3D images. The only glasses i found on the website are video glasses that give the appearance that you are looking at a 50 inch screen or bigger. If you are looking for a 3D home theater, then i do not recommend the Twift glasses, unless i found the wrong pair that you are mentioning.



brainox said:


> Hi,
> 
> im kinda new here and i've seen a lot of threads that has hot topics about home cinemas and and entertainment system. im kinda envious and would like to have one of those one day.
> 
> ...


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

junk, get a tv


----------

